# FMAT: Ranking system for Inosanto-Lacoste Kali



## Clark Kent (Nov 8, 2009)

*Ranking system for Inosanto-Lacoste Kali
By jwinch2 - 11-08-2009 09:36 PM
Originally Posted at: FMATalk*
====================

Hi,

As most who are on here regularly are already aware, I recently started taking classes in Inosanto-Lacoste Kali after training in Modern Arnis for some time.  I am curious as to how the ranking/grading system works in Inostanto-Lacoste Kali.  In Modern Arnis, it was quite easy to understand as there is a belt structure and the curriculum is laid out so that there are tangible distinctions between belt levels.

As I understand the manner in which Guru Dan does things, there are three levels of practitioners, apprentice instructor, associate instructor, full instructor, and senior instructor.  Then, it is my understanding that there are various levels at each instructor rank such as "Associate Instructor 2" or "Full Instructor 4".  Can someone give me a better breakdown of the entire thing, including such things as what things distinguish an associate instructor 1 from a 2?  Full instructor 1 from an associate instructor 8, (or however high it goes), etc?

Several years down the road, I would like to gain enough skill and knowledge that I could become an instructor myself.  I am obviously a long way away from that, and I will get there when I get there so no particular hurry.  However, it would still be of interest to me to understand how the structure and process works within the Inosanto organization.  I am one of those people who have a hard time understanding the journey if the map isn't clear.   

So far, I am really enjoying the training and am actually considering driving to another gym that is slightly further away from where I live which offers classes on the off nights from where I am training now.  That would basically double my training time per week which, if I can afford the time and money, would be a blast.  I'm not sure if I am going to do it but it is something I am considering.  If I can get double the class time per week, I ought to be able to advance my learning curve significantly.  Of course, I will need to talk with my current instructor about that first but I doubt he would have any issues.  

Thanks in advance...

Jason


Read More...


------------------------------------
FMATalk.com Post Bot - FMA Feed


----------



## Jimi (Nov 9, 2009)

Since you have the luxury of training at Guro Dans Academy, it would serve you better to ask Dan or one of his Instructors there. 

At the Academy I am certain if you ask Paula she would give you the exact low down. 

Although I have been blessed with training under an Inosanto Associate who has worked w/ Dan since the early 80's as well as being lucky enought to train in seminars & Dans Kali class & JF/JKD phase III class while traveling in 2004, I can't speak for Dan, Paula or the Academy.

I don't know who else here at Martiatalk.com could speak for them about ranking and definition. Checking w/ the Academy itself is without a doubt the best action.


----------

